# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Fshati Misterioz - Ndarja Prozë 2007

## Fiori

*Fshati Misterioz*


Diku në një fshat të vogël të Kosovës, në brenditë e thella të maleve shtatgjata të Çyçavicës, çdo ditë e më tepër jeta në këtë fshat të mërzitshëm po bëhej edhe më e vështirë. Çdo ditë në këtë fshat të vogël e të përbaltur po ndodhnin gjëra nga më të ndryshmet e deri tek ato më misterioze. Fshati  i vogël që në vete mblidhte disa kasolle  ndodhej shumë larg qytetit. Fshati ishte harruar nga të gjithë, dhe për çudi kishte një ngjarje që nuk dinte ta shpjegonte askush.

Fshati X, që rrethohej  nga fshatra tjera nuk komunikonte me askënd për të vetmen arsye sepse qendra administrative nga qyteti kishte harruar pa emër këtë fshat. Banorët e këtij fshati, nga fqinjët e tyre, quheshin si të paemancipuar, të paedukuar dhe jo të sjellshëm... 

Por realiteti tregonte të kundërtën, megjithëse ishin të varfër dhe të pa shkollë,  ata nga mendja, edukata dhe fisnikëria ishin  njerëz  të mençur dhe të kulturuar, dhe mbas gjithë këtyre kohëve të errëta që kishin kaluar gjeneratë pas gjenerate, drita kishte larguar  errësirën. Albani, një i ri nga fshati, kishte zbritur ne qytet për të kërkuar dije. Ai ishte shkolluar dhe mbas përfundimit të shkollës u kthye në fshat, dhe punën e parë që bëri ishte emërtimi i fshatit me emër për herë të parë në historinë e tij  të përvuajtur. Tregimi përfundon me fjalët. * Mos bëni zhurmë, kulturohuni, arsimohuni dhe zgjohuni nga gjumi.

----------


## trysil

FSHATI MISTERIOZ

Një tregim i shkurtër (nëse mund të quhet tregim) i cili ka një titull shumë provokativ. Lexuesin e përgatit të hyjë në një botë të mistershme, por nuk ndodh kështu. Rrëfimi është realist me një akuzë ndaj shoqërisë, që një vendbanim, një fshat pra, e ka lënë pa emër.
Edhe në këtë trgim kemi ligjerim me një gjuhë të thjeshtë. ku autori pak ka bërë përpjekje për të shenjuar rrëfimin me mjete artistike, për të cilat pa dyshim ka nevojë çdo gjini.
Tregimi nuk është përmbyllur mirë, ose më mirë thënë është përmbyllje e dhunshme.

Autorit i uroj suksese të reja!

----------

